# High Banks of Muskegon River Leota, MI. 7-7-21



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

High Banks of Muskegon River Leota, MI.









Leota Trail : Up North Trails


The trail traverses along Muskegon River north of Harrison for 50” ATV or less. The area varies in terrain from views of the river to rocky hillsides.




www.upnorthtrails.org





Well this Video is somewhat Different. We were on Vacation, and We Decided to Check out the High Banks of the Muskegon River. Not much Trail Ridding, but some Very Nice Scenery ....In the Rain no less. So in some shots it is almost Impossible to Continue to Wipe the Lens, as it is Raining that Much. 






We have been Really Busy, so much in fact that I have fallen way behind on getting You all the Content. I have Plenty more, just need the time to upload it all.


----------

